# HR20-100 0x1EA Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-100 0x1EA
-- Staggered Nataionl Release started on 1/16/2008
-- National Release: N/A

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116231

*Improved*

Recording dependability
DoD - PgUp/PgDown consistent now
DoD - Resume playback of partially downloaded program
DoD - On Homepage the RED/GREEN will not lock up the STB when viewer is using a custom channel list that doesn't include the DoD channels.
DVR Scheduling - Recording reliability
DVR Scheduling - Properly handle cases where recording was already set
30 sec slip correctly ends when at end of buffer
Incorrect resolution display
Stability Fixes and Stability after Software Download
Green key cycles audio tracks
Faster signal meter
Fixed frozen video frame
Fixed CC characters from dropping
Fixed review buffer from exceeding 90 minutes
Support play from playlist while getting 771 message on ATSC channel
Misc UI Corrections
Improved search stability
Interactive app performance improved
Stability improvements

*Updated*

Items in the DoD download queue, will remain after a system reboot
HDTV is a searchable term (=High Def)
Term "VOD" can be used in keyword search
Red Button Delete disabled on Mark and Delete screen
Mediashare ThumbNails improvements
Fix resolution indicator in native mode
Reliability when IP address has changed

*New feature(s)*

Triple Tap Lookup for DoD: When on a DoD page, you can use the # keys on your remote to enter letters in "cellphone/SMS" style. AKA: Hit #2 Three times to get a C
Adult Channel Hiding: This is an update parental control that is currently on the R15. When you enable this, it completely REMOVES the adult rated channels from the listings, almost as if they don't exist.
SLB Updates: #1 - The live buffer should no longer EVER flush out for any other reason then changing the channel on the live buffer. 
SLB Updates: #2 - Playback resumes from paused position on tuned channel
IP Callback: The ethernet/internet connection, will now be used for communication back to DirecTV for: PPV purchases, GameLounge, and other items that the phone line was required for
Mediashare Video Support: You can now access video files from your PC.
30 Second Skip: You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP
Boolean Keyword searching, 3 new keywords AALL, AANY, NNOT
720p/1080i reminder pop up if TV supports but is in 480i/p and tune to HD channel
Guide: Channel Color shadding to represent subscribed vs unsubscribed channels
Shortcut for Closed Caption On/Off
Hitting DASH on a Full Screen, will display LAST 6 Digits of receiver ID
Edit Series Link options when no episodes are found
SWM Version displayed


----------



## snork (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey hey hey! I got it today! Streaming video is fabulous! Real 30 second skip! Still have to find the CC toggle.


----------



## jginaz (Sep 27, 2007)

How did you set 30 second skip instead of slip?

Jay


----------



## repulski (Oct 28, 2007)

jginaz said:


> How did you set 30 second skip instead of slip?
> 
> Jay


30 Second Skip: You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP


----------



## jginaz (Sep 27, 2007)

Cryptic!
Thanks.

Jay


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jginaz said:


> Cryptic!
> Thanks.
> 
> Jay


It will be second nature soon enough .. or you'll do like most and set-it and forget-it.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

I noticed a strange (not expected) behavior after I got the 01EA update. I was recording a program on one of my local PBS channels (I don't remember if it was a DTV feed or OTA - I use both). I had programmed my HR20-700 to record a program on BBCA at the following hour. Normally, about a minute before that channel is supposed to switch, I get a pop-up message asking if I want to "Change Channels?".

I was doing something else and missed the message. Suddenly I realized the hour was up and the PBS channel was still playing on my TV (for about 8 minutes into the show). I immediately went to the selected channel (using the Guide Menu) and checked the recording. The BBCA had been proceeding from the start (on the hour - the recordings were as programmed).

This behavior never happened before. I am only running one antenna feed line to my HR20 (I haven't had the second line run yet). Therefore I shouldn't have the capability of recording one program while watching another (from what I've read). So why was I able to now? Does it have to do with the activation of the SLB (single line buffer) feature?

I'm curious to know what happened. This behavior hasn't repeated (that I know of), but I haven't really done a scientific test of it either. Any hints as to what happened?


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

CT_Wiebe said:


> I noticed a strange (not expected) behavior after I got the 01EA update. I was recording a program on one of my local PBS channels (I don't remember if it was a DTV feed or OTA - I use both). I had programmed my HR20-700 to record a program on BBCA at the following hour. Normally, about a minute before that channel is supposed to switch, I get a pop-up message asking if I want to "Change Channels?".
> 
> I was doing something else and missed the message. Suddenly I realized the hour was up and the PBS channel was still playing on my TV (for about 8 minutes into the show). I immediately went to the selected channel (using the Guide Menu) and checked the recording. The BBCA had been proceeding from the start (on the hour - the recordings were as programmed).
> 
> ...


You should be able to record one OTA channel and one SAT channel or two OTA channels at the same time with your setup.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, that's interesting. However, how can I record 2 OTA channels, since I only have 1 OTA feed. I can see where I could record one DTV Local and one OTA Local, but not 2 simultaneous OTA channels.

I'm running a test now to verify the dual (1 DTV & 1 OTA) right now.

Update -- Yup - I can do 1 OTA and 1 DTV at the same time. That must have been what happened. I'm going to try to record 2 channels simultaneously (at 6PM PST).


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

CT_Wiebe said:


> Thanks, that's interesting. However, how can I record 2 OTA channels, since I only have 1 OTA feed. I can see where I could record one DTV Local and one OTA Local, but not 2 simultaneous OTA channels.
> 
> I'm running a test now to verify the dual (1 DTV & 1 OTA) right now.


The OTA antenna input feeds both tuners.

If you want to do an interesting test, make sure your SAT cable is in SAT 1. Record a SAT channel and try to watch another SAT channel. You may find that some of the SAT channels are available to watch live while you are recording on another channel. If you had a SWM, you could see all the SAT channels with one coax.


----------



## shandrew (Dec 20, 2007)

CT_Wiebe said:


> Thanks, that's interesting. However, how can I record 2 OTA channels, since I only have 1 OTA feed.


The HR20 has two OTA tuners. Only one cable (to the antenna) is required to feed the two tuners.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. You've given me a lot of options to test out.

philslc -- My sat feed is into the Sat 1 input, which is where I had it, and the Installer re-attached it (when he came out to re-align my dish). I don't have a SWM (yet).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe I'll have a surprise tomorrow morning.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

My video files all show up, but I can't play any of them.

EyeConnect & Leopard on the computer.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Internal hard disk or an external one?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

internal


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll have to leave this to the more experienced members. Did this just happen, or did you have a power glitch? Providing the details which led up to your "play" failure could be handy in what steps are needed to recover. It sounds like one of the drive sectors may have a problem - but I'm guessing. One possibility is to do a reset, but there are 3 ways to do that and I'm not sure which one is the correct method to prevent total loss of your saved programs.


----------



## k95zt01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey guys,

Got the new software and I used to be able to hit guide, then menu, click category sort and show type premiere and would be able to see all the new movies coming out. I can't figure out how to do this now. Any insight? It seems you have to use only keyword, channel, etc. search.

Also, there doesn't seem to be any way to search for upcoming season premieres or series premiers like there used to. I don't know the titles of every new show coming up and liked relying on the guide to tell me what was coming up. There has to be an easy way to still do this so I'm probably missing something. Any help?

If this is doable, can you now sort by HDTV as well. For instance, can I search for all the upcoming premiere movies in HDTV only?

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

The details are given in the first post of this thread. Yes you can search by HDTV. There is also a link at the top of the 1st post to another (closed) thread which has a link to the "Advanced Search Options".


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

CT_Wiebe said:


> I'll have to leave this to the more experienced members. Did this just happen, or did you have a power glitch? Providing the details which led up to your "play" failure could be handy in what steps are needed to recover. It sounds like one of the drive sectors may have a problem - but I'm guessing. One possibility is to do a reset, but there are 3 ways to do that and I'm not sure which one is the correct method to prevent total loss of your saved programs.


I think you misunderstood my problem. I am unable to view video files from my computer on my DVR, which is supposed to be a new function with this software.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

pjo1966 said:


> I think you misunderstood my problem. I am unable to view video files from my computer on my DVR, which is supposed to be a new function with this software.


What server software on your PC are you using?

Windows Media Player? TVersity?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> What server software on your PC are you using?
> 
> Windows Media Player? TVersity?


EyeConnect on Leopard.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> What server software on your PC are you using?
> 
> Windows Media Player? TVersity?


He mentioned that in his first post...

EyeConnect & Leopard (OS 10.5).

I am wondering if this update only allows for WMV video (No DivX)?? When you see the video, and press select or play, what exactly happens? Errors, or does it ignore you?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

It acts as if it's going to play the clip, but the timeline is empty. After a few seconds I get this message:



> The video MOV00022.mpg could not be played successfully.


Clips with WMV extensions all have an X next to them, as do AVI movies. Most of the clips I would want to watch will be MPG and AVI. If I need to convert them to another format I can do that, but I would prefer not to.


----------



## ebandman (Dec 13, 2007)

30SLIP search from where guys to set the 30 sec skip? I do a keyword search from search for shows and get no results? Where else is there a keyword search?


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

ebandman said:


> 30SLIP search from where guys to set the 30 sec skip? I do a keyword search from search for shows and get no results? Where else is there a keyword search?


As far as I know, I do not have the update yet (will check tonight) so I can only guess at this. If you want the 30 sec skip, you do a keyword search "30SKIP". There may or may not be any hits, but the keyword triggers the option to enabled. If you do a "30SLIP" search, the slip is enabled.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> It acts as if it's going to play the clip, but the timeline is empty. After a few seconds I get this message:
> 
> Clips with WMV extensions all have an X next to them, as do AVI movies. Most of the clips I would want to watch will be MPG and AVI. If I need to convert them to another format I can do that, but I would prefer not to.


I have been looking around for any information regarding what codecs this streaming update supports, but I have had no luck. You may want to convert a few smaller vids to other formats just to see if you get one working.

I know that was a big deal with the PS3 and 360 consoles. The 360 just started suppporting DivX and the PS3 just started supporting WMV.

-Lupo


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

ebandman said:


> 30SLIP search from where guys to set the 30 sec skip? I do a keyword search from search for shows and get no results? Where else is there a keyword search?


Make sure you are selecting "Keyword" from the menu and not "Title" etc. And select Continue after enetering 30SKIP. No results, but it should be enabled.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

LupoButcher said:


> He mentioned that in his first post...
> 
> EyeConnect & Leopard (OS 10.5).
> 
> I am wondering if this update only allows for WMV video (No DivX)?? When you see the video, and press select or play, what exactly happens? Errors, or does it ignore you?


So he did.  I'm just not familiar with the "other" platform. 

Still waiting for the upgrade. My receiver doesn't even show it as available.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> So he did. I'm just not familiar with the "other" platform.
> 
> Still waiting for the upgrade. My receiver doesn't even show it as available.


"EyeConnect & Leopard" could have very easily been mistaken as random gibberish.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

LupoButcher said:


> "EyeConnect & Leopard" could have very easily been mistaken as random gibberish.


Yes. I often speak in random gibberish.

:grin:


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

LupoButcher said:


> "EyeConnect & Leopard" could have very easily been mistaken as random gibberish.


I thought they were the names of the videos he was trying to play


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

I noticed that the progress meter is gone after enabling the 30 second skip (when using 30 sec skip). Very Nice!
Also, holding the "pause" on the SLB (that never flushes) essentially gives us DLB without all the annoying aspects that show up on the TIVO application. Again, very nice!


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

kaa1954 said:


> Also, holding the "pause" on the SLB (that never flushes) essentially gives us DLB without all the annoying aspects that show up on the TIVO application. Again, very nice!


What annoying aspects of the TiVo are you referring to though?


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> What annoying aspects of the TiVo are you referring to though?


The pop up warnings that Tivo is about to start recording on this or the other tuner which was potentially disruptive to one or the other buffer. When this happened you had to think fast to avoid lossing the buffer you cared about.

Constantly having to be aware of the important buffer so Tivo wouldn't take it over.

Changing the channel in the middle of the night to do mantainance & leaving it parked right there.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

kaa1954 said:


> The pop up warnings that Tivo is about to start recording on this or the other tuner which was potentially disruptive to one or the other buffer. When this happened you had to think fast to avoid lossing the buffer you cared about.
> 
> Constantly having to be aware of the important buffer so Tivo wouldn't take it over.


That's the nature of the beast though. The only way around that is to either have it not warn you at all (not good) or allow 3 or 4 tuner functionality which would be great, but isn't happening on any of them at this point.


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

LupoButcher said:


> I have been looking around for any information regarding what codecs this streaming update supports, but I have had no luck. You may want to convert a few smaller vids to other formats just to see if you get one working.
> 
> I know that was a big deal with the PS3 and 360 consoles. The 360 just started suppporting DivX and the PS3 just started supporting WMV.
> 
> -Lupo


Has anyone had any luck finding what formats of video's will play?


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

vernonator said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding what formats of video's will play?


I have been looking off and on but still have not found anything... I am waiting patiently for my update so I can start testing with it.

The thing that I am looking forward to most is the 30 sec skip. I sorely miss that from my TiVo.


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't have the update yet. What is the shortcut for the closed caption on/off? Is it an option on the quick menu or a color button assignment?

That is something I've been looking forward to.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Dan1 said:


> I don't have the update yet. What is the shortcut for the closed caption on/off? Is it an option on the quick menu or a color button assignment?
> 
> That is something I've been looking forward to.


It's an item on the TV Options (yellow button) menu.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

When can I expect the update for my HR20-100s? How do they choose who gets the update and when? I am relatively new to all of this and am unsure of how these updates work. 

tia


----------



## crcucb (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in PA and I don't have ox1EA yet, I still have ox1be from Nov 7. I just tried a force download (outside of the CE hours) but it downloaded the same version.

How do I get 0x1EA?

-C


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think anyone here can tell you when you will get this. It's a staggered national release and when D* determines it's your time you will get it.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought the new release for the 100's would include remote booking? What do you need to get that feature?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I thought the new release for the 100's would include remote booking? What do you need to get that feature?


It works for me with HR20-100 0x1EA. The instructions are here.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

hiker said:


> It works for me with HR20-100 0x1EA. The instructions are here.


Thanks - tried it successfully


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

crcucb said:


> I'm in PA and I don't have ox1EA yet, I still have ox1be from Nov 7. I just tried a force download (outside of the CE hours) but it downloaded the same version.
> 
> How do I get 0x1EA?
> 
> -C


I just forced an update on mine this morning at about midnight. The update came through. I think the staggered release can be better described as a random release.  I did my force update just because I was curious... I was not expecting it to come down to me so soon after the release. I didn't get the last update until it went national.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a shortcut to the ToDo list? What I ended up doing is programming my Harmony to do a sequence of Menu|Down|Down|Select|Select. This works but takes about 3-4 seconds to get to the list. I was hoping there would be a faster way. 

30 sec skip is absolutly the best part about this update so far!


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

1st error I received on the HR20-100 ---- Set to MANUALLY record the last 1.5 hrs of ESPNHD today to try to catch the very end of the Tennis match. Came back several hours later. It was on the LIST as Recorded -- 1.5 hours as I had set. When I click on the recording in the list, nothing was there .... only a "DONE" on the MENU. The Recording HISTORY indicated it was recorded, but there is nothing ... no evidence of any problems whatsoever... damn...


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

LupoButcher said:


> 30 sec skip is absolutly the best part about this update so far!


Agreed


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Once you have enabled "30 second skip" function, what BUTTON do you PUSH to activate or use it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

richierich said:


> Once you have enabled "30 second skip" function, what BUTTON do you PUSH to activate or use it?


Same button that you use for slip, but now its skip!


----------



## lightprism (Sep 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Same button that you use for slip, but now its skip!


What specific button is that ?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

lightprism said:


> What specific button is that ?


It looks like this: *=>|*


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Something is very weird regarding searches in 0x1EA.

1) I attempted to reuse some saved searches for channel IDs, like HBOWHD, and all HBO channel-based searches now pointed at 510, a DTV channel. Other channel searches (MGMHD, STRZHD) pointed at other places, too.

2) After deleting all my saved searches, I then went to recreate them. When I went to the search-by-channel alpha entry screen, I noted that the channels were unsorted on the right. Even after entering a few letters, the sorting of channels on the RHS was rather iffy. Some appeared as expected, some did not, and some that did appear didn't belong.

Either there's a bug or I have some severely corrupted index file. Since this is the only place it shows up, and not in, say, the program guide or favorites setup, I tend to favor the "bug" theory.

Edit: Ooops. This should be on the HR20-700 0x1EA page


----------



## rdarmand (Jun 16, 2007)

I've noticed, since 0x1EA, an audio problem. At times, watching a channel, the audio will start dropping in and out, cycling every couple of seconds. Changing the channel (and then changing right back) appears to correct the issue, until it happens again. There are hours, or sometimes days, in-between instances. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## wasdvd (Jun 27, 2007)

Since installing this CE, I have seen two reboots, one while watching the system, the other unattended.

I had no reboots previously, with the original NR or the last several CEs.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Has this update gone fully national yet? I still haven't got this down in Florida.


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

rdarmand said:


> I've noticed, since 0x1EA, an audio problem. At times, watching a channel, the audio will start dropping in and out, cycling every couple of seconds. Changing the channel (and then changing right back) appears to correct the issue, until it happens again. There are hours, or sometimes days, in-between instances. Has anyone else seen this?


I also have audio drop-outs since 0x1EA, but it seems to only happen after I've jumped back and then caught up to live TV again (maybe "pausing" as well, and then back to live TV--I do both and didn't pay too much attention). Ditto about changing channels fixes it, but then I lose the buffer.

Is this a known problem with the HR20-700 too, or something new with the HR20-100?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

!pusht! Oh no not more Audio problems.... Please say it's not so.



mdyonke said:


> I also have audio drop-outs since 0x1EA, but it seems to only happen after I've jumped back and then caught up to live TV again (maybe "pausing" as well, and then back to live TV--I do both and didn't pay too much attention). Ditto about changing channels fixes it, but then I lose the buffer.
> 
> Is this a known problem with the HR20-700 too, or something new with the HR20-100?


----------



## Mike P (Feb 10, 2007)

*Question for everyone:* Is there a way to force the download to the new software?

I have an HR20-100 that is currently running the 0x1be software. I'm under the assumption that the most current software available for the -100 is the 0x1EA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike P said:


> *Question for everyone:* Is there a way to force the download to the new software?
> 
> I have an HR20-100 that is currently running the 0x1be software. I'm under the assumption that the most current software available for the -100 is the 0x1EA.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Both versions are in the stream now as national release; however ...EA is coming out by region - I got it a couple of days ago (Portland, OR) when I was trying to force ...BE ( This was after a bad experience with the last CE download last Friday that I had to get rid of)


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Dolfid said:


> Both versions are in the stream now as national release; however ...EA is coming out by region - I got it a couple of days ago (Portland, OR) when I was trying to force ...BE ( This was after a bad experience with the last CE download last Friday that I had to get rid of)


Latest check of http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20 shows that the 100 is receiving EA today vs BE last download being 1/22

Anybody try to force download of EA today?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Dolfid said:


> Latest check of http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20 shows that the 100 is receiving EA today vs BE last download being 1/22
> 
> Anybody try to force download of EA today?


That's not how you read that site. You have to look at the transponder for each receiver. The -100 get's it's national software from TP25, which still have 1BE. 1EA is only TP31, so it's still not national. Just because the TP31 has a newer date doesn't necessarily mean it's gone national.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 23, 2008)

vernonator said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding what formats of video's will play?


mpeg2 only as far as I can tell. I set up TVersity to transcode on the fly, and it works for "almost" everything - couldn't get a 1080p file to downconvert (likely not enough PC horsepower), had to scale everything down to 853x480 max to keep videos streaming without dropping, and only 1 of 5 youtube videos worked - I still get some dropped frames, and there's no FF / REW yet - but compared to what I had before the release, which was nothing, I'm happy.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Where is the national software for the HR21-700? I guess it is on TP30.


----------



## nughaud (Jan 25, 2008)

In Florida and received it tonight on my HR20. Right before it downloaded I couldn't change channels, then they changed, then a few mins later the software just installed itself.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

got the new update on both of my hr20-100 this am (4:50) and so far all i notice is that is sucks, moved the to do list in a crappy spot, and the guide is so slow now it is pathetic, anyone else getting to use these great upgrades?


----------



## Pop72&9 (Sep 18, 2007)

Received the 0x1EA update on HR20-100 at 2:51am today in northeast MS.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow...I just got the "upgrade" this morning at 3:51 a.m.....one of my kids is watching Nik1 at 9:22 a.m. and the picture freezes but the audio keeps going......I really hope this isn't a regular occurrence, because I had a total of ZERO picture freezes/reboots until this time with my HR20-100.....with my other 3 Tivos freezing/resetting constantly, this would be just fantastic to add my only reliably receiver to the freeze/reboot list so I'm left with no reliable way to record shows.....I will switch to FIOS in a heartbeat if this continues.


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

I got it this morning too and I find the guide to be much faster- particularly when scrolling right-left through time. I LOVE the 30-sec skip. Its VERY responsive and I think the 6-sec (or whatever it is) review seems a little faster too- much more like my Tivo was.

This seems to be a step in the right direction for me.

Oh and the fact that the SLB still exists if you switch back and forth from a recorded show to a live show is also very nice.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Any way to avoid getting the "update" now? I would like to wait until everyone uses it for a while and they get all the bugs out of it.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

Duffycoug said:


> Wow...I just got the "upgrade" this morning at 3:51 a.m.....one of my kids is watching Nik1 at 9:22 a.m. and the picture freezes but the audio keeps going......I really hope this isn't a regular occurrence, because I had a total of ZERO picture freezes/reboots until this time with my HR20-100.....with my other 3 Tivos freezing/resetting constantly, this would be just fantastic to add my only reliably receiver to the freeze/reboot list so I'm left with no reliable way to record shows.....I will switch to FIOS in a heartbeat if this continues.


WOW...now my media sharing doesn't work either.....can't access my computer....even after a reset of the receiver.....had ZERO problems with media sharing until now......what a fantastic update!!!!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

richierich said:


> Any way to avoid getting the "update" now? I would like to wait until everyone uses it for a while and they get all the bugs out of it.


0x1EA is a very solid release. I wouldn't worry about.


----------



## nel5150 (Aug 30, 2007)

Turned on my HR20-100 this morning, received the message that my device was upgraded.

Now, all my recorded programs are gone, my prioritizer/schedule is empty, and my custom channel list is gone. It's as if the thing formatted itself.

Anyone else seen or heard of this happening? Is there anyway to get anything back?


Thanks!


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> 0x1EA is a very solid release. I wouldn't worry about.


I agree - I've had it since the first of the week after dumping the bad CE 0x01FO.

It's working great - DoD, Media Share, Guide, Search, etc. all up and running good - plus no reboots


----------



## sjv* (Apr 30, 2007)

Dumb question here:

What's the difference between 30 second "Slip" and 30 second "Skip"?


----------



## Slygrin (Nov 23, 2006)

sjv* said:


> Dumb question here:
> 
> What's the difference between 30 second "Slip" and 30 second "Skip"?


Slip does a quick 30 second fast forward, you see whats being skipped.

Skip jumps ahead 30 second, you don't see whats being skipped but it's faster.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The 30s slip just put it into a very fast forward to slip ahead 30s. 30s skip is how the TiVos do it, it just skips 30s of the show.

I just got the 1ea update and have seen no problems.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

agreed with others, the 30 sec skip is superb. cant wait to get it on my R-15's. 

One issue though, i was looking forward to the guide update that grays out unsubscribed channels, and while i do see some of these unsubscribed channels grayed out, i ALSO see unsubscribed channels that havent been grayed out.


----------



## beakor (May 29, 2007)

Guide: Channel Color shadding to represent subscribed vs unsubscribed channels

Anybody get this to work? My guide looks like it did in the prior 0xb? software on the 100 model


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> 0x1EA is a very solid release. I wouldn't worry about.


I guess you're completely ignoring people like myself who are now having problems with everything when there were none before this release....I like that tactic, ignore a post 2 ahead of yours....by any chance are you a DTV cust. service rep in your spare time?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Must have been a big batch. I got it on both of mine last night. I saw that Media Sharing and On Demand where in the menu options but have not checked to see that they actually work yet.

AFAICT, the RF remote performance is improved on teh once receiver we use it on currently. I could actually use the remote in another room that previously was usable only with the patience of a saint. Every button press I tried was accepted right away. I might try to switch to RF downstairs now to see if it usable there.

Duffycoug, maybe just wait a while. I know some have said it came back after a few hours.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

Dolfid said:


> I agree - I've had it since the first of the week after dumping the bad CE 0x01FO.


Last night my receiver restarted (I normally have the blue ring off). I looked at my update version and it is showing 0x01f0 and it was deployed around the 18th of Jan. I forced an update the morning of the 19th and assumed it was 0x01ea because I had the 30 skip function and a completely different menu. I am just wondering how I would have received 0x01f0?  Does anyone have any ideas? I am not part of the Cutting Edge.

Thanks -Lupo

EDIT: I should have looked in the CE forum before posting this. As it turns out, I forced the update during one of the 0x1f0 deployment windows. I apologize for the the digression :-/


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Duffycoug, maybe just wait a while. I know some have said it came back after a few hours.


Ok, will do....but what about the freezing issue.....my HR20-100 NEVER froze once, now it's done it twice within the first few hours...audio kept going.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Wow, what a difference! This new release is great. 

30 second skip has made made it so much more enjoyable to watch a show.

CC implementation is excellent.

What is all the hubbub about the TODO list? People make it sound like it is buried somewhere. It is actually better the way it is setup now. It makes more sense. I wouldn't mind LIST-LIST, but it is fine the way it is now.

-mk


----------



## sjv* (Apr 30, 2007)

sadmaker said:


> agreed with others, the 30 sec skip is superb. cant wait to get it on my R-15's.
> 
> One issue though, i was looking forward to the guide update that grays out unsubscribed channels, and while i do see some of these unsubscribed channels grayed out, i ALSO see unsubscribed channels that havent been grayed out.


Same here. It shows me subscribing to HBO, Showtime, TMC, UHD, etc. and I don't. :nono2:


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

I can see my PC's videos on my HR20-100, but I can't see my DVR's recorded shows on PC. Is this correct or do I have to do something to get this to work?

What I would like is to copy (or watch) the shows that are on my DVR on my PC. Is that going to happen?

Thanks.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Duffycoug said:


> I guess you're completely ignoring people like myself who are now having problems with everything when there were none before this release....I like that tactic, ignore a post 2 ahead of yours....by any chance are you a DTV cust. service rep in your spare time?


I was on 1EA for a quite a while in the CE program and never had an issue. Sorry you are having some. I don't work for D* so take it easy.


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just tried the remote scheduling and it worked perfectly.

That's not the miracle.

The miracle is that I recorded that show plus another and neither of them started late!

They fixed the clock problem!

Both recordings started at about 5 seconds before the actual start of the program meaning none of the program was lost.


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there any way to get rid of that little extra bar that shows the TV Options and Mini-Guide underneath the main bar? The bar is big enough as it is.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

The title says it all...run the test, everything passes....network, internet...OK....WMP11, shows the Unknown Device.....try to access any media and I get a long pause followed by, "Unable to access media".....tried hard reset, menu reset, router reset, PC restart...nothing works....oh well, looks like the upgrade F'ed up my entire system.

Ok, I give up....I can get it to play one song by resetting everything in my entire house....then as soon as I hit the exit button and try to go back into the Music folder it says "there are no files in this folder" even though I just played and saw all of my songs there...they it changes to "unable to access media".....again, media sharing worked PERFECTLY before this update and I changed NOTHING in my system...I played songs daily and viewed photos as well...now nothing works....I'm not wasting my time trying anymore...if anyone has any suggestions I'll try them, but I'll just ride out my contract...I'm sick and tired of DTV messing with the software on my receivers and making them useless....I now have 4 units in my house that are basically paper weights.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Has anyone confirmed if IP callback works?

Thanks


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Has anyone confirmed if IP callback works?
> 
> Thanks


I think the only thing that I really missed when I had to give up my Tivo was the 30 second skip. Now I have it. All's good. By the way, and this is probably a stupid question: what is DoD?


----------



## swspjcd (May 22, 2007)

Ok. Now I know this is going to sound weird and it's going tough to describe but here goes. On a whim I forced my hr20-100 to check and download which just happened to install 0x1EA. It was about 1am this morning so I just went to bed. Now when I went to watch the Winter X-Games that were recorded on channel 73, the picture looks horrible. It actually looks like the signal coming in was bad and the picture is pixelating (for lck of a better term or description. I didn't think much of it since the winter x-games are on a zillion times I would just catch a rerun later. Well, I just got home from the movies and turned on the tv and the x-games were recording (perfect picture on live feed) so I hit LIST to start watching from the beginning and the picture looks like crap again. I hit EXIT and went back to the live feed and it looked fine. I thought I would just rewind the live buffer and start watching that way but rewinding turned the picture to crap. So it looks like anything but the live feed with the buffer caught up makes the picture pixelate. I stopped and deleted the recording and changed to channel 206 and the picture looked fine. I let the buffer fill for a few minutes and then went back and the picture turned to crap again. The only way to get it back to normal was to change the channel and then change it back and never go backwards in the buffer. It seems to happen on several channels also. My feed of local channels from the satellite doesn't seem to do it though Going to reboot and see what happens. Stay tuned.


----------



## 300M (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what Video formats are supported in Media Share?


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, I have the New NR and here are a few of my experiences (just a few hours with it).

Using Tversity makes the videos from the PC look really crappy. I will try a native mpeg2 video later through another source to see if it does better.

The guide is less responsive scrolling channels (north and south), but more responsive scrolling times (east and west).

The unit became completely unresponsive (the program continued to play, but I could do nothing else) once, when I hit the yellow button for TV options. It seems fine after a RBR.

I tried streaming an internet radio station through Tversity, which worked fine, but I could not clear the audio when I wanted to, and had to do a RBR; even powering down and back on did not stop it. It was nice to see that, while listening to audio from the PC, you can switch between audio controls and video (dvr) controls. I had not seen that work like that before.

30 second skip is now back with me (old tivo user) and I am glad to have it. I would like to see an indicator timeline when I use it. I just like to know where I am in a program. It is just nice to have the options to setup the way you like.

The interactive features are still as slow as molasses. I never cared much for them, but that might be different if they were faster and more responsive.

I'm okay with where the to do list is; especially if changing it back would push back some things I would like to see as higher priorities.


I will post other experiences over the next few days with this new release. 

For now, I give it a solid A for effort and a B- for implementation.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

I've mention for several months that my HR20 would not receive the OTA NBC station 3-1 (digital channel 2). All my previous "tuners" (TVs, HD Tivo, other STBs) would receive the channel. I advised D* technical people of the issue around 3 months ago.

After the new firmware upgrade, I can now get the channel. Took them a while; but in the world of software it was pretty quick. Thanks!


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

SD493 said:


> By the way, and this is probably a stupid question: what is DoD?


Download on Demand.

After the latest software update I would get CNNHD sound but no picture and it would be searching for the NFL network. After a reboot everything seems fine.

How does one go about streaming pictures and movies from their pc to their receiver?


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I got the update last night. I didn't have audio over the optical output on on SD channels this morning on either OTA or Sat. I did a red button reset and that fixed it.. Analog audio was there, just no optical unless it was DD. 
Probably a good idea for everyone to reboot after an update...


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

I knew this was going to happen to me because I had the issues in the CE releases.

I may have a handshake issue but I don't know enough about the subject.

When I changed the channel I got video distortion, stretched and to one side of the screen. This happened in all the screens, guide, list and live video. I pulled the plug on the receiver but that didn't fix the issue. The only way to fix the issue was to reset the HDMI port on the TV by turning it off and on or changing the input to another then back to the HDMI port. This is happening almost every time I change the channel.

Issue seemed to happen when changing resolution. 480p - 720p - 1080i any of these changes. Over the air or sat didn't matter, it happened in both situations. If I went to a channel with the same resolution as I was on the issue didn't happen.

I changed from HDMI to Component and the issue is gone. 

Anybody have an idea if there is anything I can do to go back to HDMI?


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow nice features. Does this mean i can finnally terminate my land line phone? I do have some other ? 
1) I have a DSL from my phone company. I assume I can terminate phone service but keep my DSL only
2) I currently have a wireless modem (Speedstream) and I have it in my home office upstairs. To avoid running cat 5 to my HR20-100, cant I just move the moden close to my Directv HR20 and cat 5 connect it ? All my pc's at my home are wireless so I dont have to be hard wired to them.
3) Baiscally I dont want to network my HR20 yet but I would like to gain access to DOD and be able to terminate my land line phone service. If this new feature allows my HR20 to communicate with DTV then i can get DOD and PPV thur my DSL modem, correct? 
4) Sorry for a dumb quesation but when you refer to the HR20 being able to now communicate with DTV thru the ethernet connection...is that the larger looking connection that looks like a phone line input on the back of the HR20? I would assume that is how I would connect my patch cable from my phone modem to the HR20. 
Thanks in advance for anyones help.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a variety of video files on my WMP11 player which my Tv (Pioneer Elite Pro110), PS3 play without any issues but do not play on the HR20. I noticed some of them have an 'X' next to them so I'm guessing those are not supported but the ones that are listed with no 'X' do not play either in fact nothing plays.

Any ideas?  

John


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> 0x1EA is a very solid release. I wouldn't worry about.





Dolfid said:


> I agree - I've had it since the first of the week after dumping the bad CE 0x01FO.





Indiana627 said:


> I was on 1EA for a quite a while in the CE program and never had an issue. Sorry you are having some.


Count me as another with issues. I reported in the CE program that I was getting 771 errors on MPEG-4 channels. Most of the time channel up/down will get rid of it. Another time, I had to disconnect/reconnect the incoming cable. I reverted back to the national release because I found this problem to be unacceptable.

Yesterday evening, I turn the receiver on, and lo and behold, a 771 error. I had a WTF moment since I had gotten rid of the POS CE. I check the version and 0x1EA was loaded overnight. I can't believe they've rolled out a national release that has reception issues.

I'll give the latest CE release a shot tonight to see if they've managed to fix the issue I'm having.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

n-spring said:


> Count me as another with issues. I reported in the CE program that I was getting 771 errors on MPEG-4 channels. Most of the time channel up/down will get rid of it. Another time, I had to disconnect/reconnect the incoming cable. I reverted back to the national release because I found this problem to be unacceptable.
> 
> Yesterday evening, I turn the receiver on, and lo and behold, a 771 error. I had a WTF moment since I had gotten rid of the POS CE. I check the version and 0x1EA was loaded overnight. I can't believe they've rolled out a national release that has reception issues.
> 
> I'll give the latest CE release a shot tonight to see if they've managed to fix the issue I'm having.


I had the same problem with just one of my boxes immediately after receiving the download, and reset fixed it.....hasn't happened since.


----------



## DaveO (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't seen anyone mention the improved RF capabilities of the receiver now. I didn't know I had the new release until I started looking into things such as menu, noticed the greyed out channels, but above all, the faster response with the remote and the improved reception of the remote by the receiver is impressive! Mine seems to be working A-ok so far.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone else experiencing picture freeze during playback since the upgrade? I never had it before but do now.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> Wow nice features. Does this mean i can finnally terminate my land line phone? I do have some other ?
> 1) I have a DSL from my phone company. I assume I can terminate phone service but keep my DSL only
> 
> AT&T (and I assume Verizon) will not provide DSL without the underlying voice service. That is, unless things have changed since I retired from AT&T three years ago.


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got the new release yesterday. Works terrific. Luckily, no issues on my DVR so far (knocking wood).

I like most of the new features, and especially the SLB improvements. The quick access to Closed Captioning is also very welcome and was long overdue.

I'm not thrilled about losing the quick _List->Yellow_ shortcut to the To-Do list. It would probably be better if after you selected _List->Menu_, that they put _Manage Recordings_ at the top of the mini-menu. It's not optimal, but I can live with it as is.

But overall, I really like the improvements. Good job.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

Duffycoug said:


> The title says it all...run the test, everything passes....network, internet...OK....WMP11, shows the Unknown Device.....try to access any media and I get a long pause followed by, "Unable to access media".....tried hard reset, menu reset, router reset, PC restart...nothing works....oh well, looks like the upgrade F'ed up my entire system.
> 
> Ok, I give up....I can get it to play one song by resetting everything in my entire house....then as soon as I hit the exit button and try to go back into the Music folder it says "there are no files in this folder" even though I just played and saw all of my songs there...they it changes to "unable to access media".....again, media sharing worked PERFECTLY before this update and I changed NOTHING in my system...I played songs daily and viewed photos as well...now nothing works....I'm not wasting my time trying anymore...if anyone has any suggestions I'll try them, but I'll just ride out my contract...I'm sick and tired of DTV messing with the software on my receivers and making them useless....I now have 4 units in my house that are basically paper weights.


..but at least I'm man enough to admit it! I just solved my "media sharing problem".....I had combined two separate program's "Save To" folders (WMP11 & another music program) to one folder (the my music folder), which I had WMP11 sharing....HOWEVER, the other program was set to NOT ALLOW sharing of that same folder, so my HR20-100 could not see the songs or access any media....I set the other program to allow the folder to be shared and wallah (if that's how you spell it)....success....so, it had nothing to do with the software download, it was merely a coincidence that I combined the folder on the same day as the download hit.....oh well, just thought I'd share....everything working well now and no freezes since the first one I had.

**EDIT**

I spoke too soon I guess, still no media...wow, this is amazing...I thought for sure that was it.

**UPDATE**

Well, I uninstalled WMP11 (or did a rollback) and then reinstalled WMP11...went through the sharing thing and it's working now for music and photos.....scared to try the video, since every time I did everything froze, I eventually got a messages saying "Unable to access media"....I"ll just wait on the video until others have figured it out...I'm happy with the music and photos.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HR20-700 running 01ea on national release received 1/15/08.

Today the HR20 was totally locked up (was off/standby). Would not turn on. Would not respond to RBR (power light came on dim for a few seconds, then went off again). Pulled power cord for about 20 seconds and plugged it back in and it was still dead. Disconnected network and pulled power cord for several minutes and plugged it back in and it came up and was working again. Reconnected network after it was fully back up.

During the entire time, it did have power, could hear/feel vibration from it (drive/fan).

Fed by SWM. Network connected.

Carl


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

nevea2be said:


> Download on Demand.


I could be wrong, but IIRC, I think it's actually DirecTV on Demand.


----------



## bltx1 (Aug 5, 2007)

There appears to be a lip sync issue with this NR. I have 2 HD-Tivos and a Series 3 Tivo that do not exhibit this issue (other than when the source material is bad). I did not have these issues with the previous NR. All of the new features are great, but the sync issues with this NR are very annoying. I have the issues on the MPEG 4 channels.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

The UI is all muddy now, letters are too close and makes it difficult to read. My wife & I are getting headaches trying to read the guide.

Why can't we customize the grid? Like we can for CC. Other STB's you could change backround colors and such, not w/HR20-100.


----------



## pwoz1957 (Jul 6, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> The UI is all muddy now, letters are too close and makes it difficult to read. My wife & I are getting headaches trying to read the guide.
> 
> *Why can't we customize the grid? *Like we can for CC. Other STB's you could change backround colors and such, not w/HR20-100.


I would like that option also. Please return the Yellow "to do" option. Other than that, my guide seems to flip pages faster now.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

RF remote works MUCH better now. No problems from all over the house.


----------



## mark_mather (Nov 23, 2007)

narrod said:


> MrDad0330 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow nice features. Does this mean i can finnally terminate my land line phone? I do have some other ?
> ...


I had a landline with AT&T (previously BellSouth) and I cancelled it 2 months ago (I am using VOIP thru Skype) but kept my DSL. AT&T is supposed to provide DSL without a landline service or number as the law of the land.

Now AT&T will try to talk you into keeping the landline (they will bundle it with DSL for just another $3) but the extra charges (like 911 + FCC surcharge) amount to about $15. So I just cancelled landline service altogether but kept my DSL (which works fine). My cell phone gives me 911 capability.

If the landline fee were purely $3 then I would have kept it (AT&T offered to lower my DSL by $3 to $42 and apply that $3 saving to a package deal of DSL + landline for $45). But when I asked about all the other charges one associates with the landline, they couldn't do anything about federal surcharges of all sorts. So that $3 would have become $15 in reality. Also a landline without caller-id (another $5) would have been worthless to me.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

Got the NR a few days ago. Initially I had to reboot the HR20 100 about 3 times for normal operation. Last night it started pixilating on MPEG 2 HD channels. After 4 reboots and resetting the satellite info it is OK again. One change that I don't like is that the channel banner now doesn't display the changed channel until after the resolution has loaded in native mode. This makes it difficult to surf the channels up or down rapidly. Anyone else have this problem?

My HR20 700 had none of these problems after the NR.


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

How come the progress guide doesn't come up when using skip?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

DaveO said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention the improved RF capabilities of the receiver now. I didn't know I had the new release until I started looking into things such as menu, noticed the greyed out channels, but above all, the faster response with the remote and the improved reception of the remote by the receiver is impressive! Mine seems to be working A-ok so far.


It has been mentioned a couple of times, but I agree, the reciever can now actually function using the RF remote. No more pushing a button 3 time hoping one will go through. It is great!


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

I am also getting the searching for signal error on mp4 channels like HDTheater. After a few channel changes it goes away. Having lip sync issues also.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

kevin1844 said:


> How come the progress guide doesn't come up when using skip?


Some people prefer it with no bar at the bottom. An easy way to check your playback status is by pressing Play. Pressing Play again clears the bar.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

price3 said:


> I am also getting the searching for signal error on mp4 channels like HDTheater. After a few channel changes it goes away. Having lip sync issues also.


I seem to get those on the 70-ish series as well. Mine is not a 0x1EA issue though. One of my tuners is not alligned perfectly for that sat. If I am not recording anything else, I just go up two channels and then jump directly back to the channel I want to watch. I am too lazy to adjust the last bit in... especially with is being so freakin' cold outside.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

price3 said:


> Having lip sync issues also.


Yep, lipsync issues continue for me as well...


----------



## swspjcd (May 22, 2007)

swspjcd said:


> Ok. Now I know this is going to sound weird and it's going tough to describe but here goes. On a whim I forced my hr20-100 to check and download which just happened to install 0x1EA. It was about 1am this morning so I just went to bed. Now when I went to watch the Winter X-Games that were recorded on channel 73, the picture looks horrible. It actually looks like the signal coming in was bad and the picture is pixelating (for lck of a better term or description. I didn't think much of it since the winter x-games are on a zillion times I would just catch a rerun later. Well, I just got home from the movies and turned on the tv and the x-games were recording (perfect picture on live feed) so I hit LIST to start watching from the beginning and the picture looks like crap again. I hit EXIT and went back to the live feed and it looked fine. I thought I would just rewind the live buffer and start watching that way but rewinding turned the picture to crap. So it looks like anything but the live feed with the buffer caught up makes the picture pixelate. I stopped and deleted the recording and changed to channel 206 and the picture looked fine. I let the buffer fill for a few minutes and then went back and the picture turned to crap again. The only way to get it back to normal was to change the channel and then change it back and never go backwards in the buffer. It seems to happen on several channels also. My feed of local channels from the satellite doesn't seem to do it though Going to reboot and see what happens. Stay tuned.


Rebooting definitely fixed it. Woo Hoo!


----------



## greencat (Aug 9, 2007)

narrod said:


> MrDad0330 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow nice features. Does this mean i can finnally terminate my land line phone? I do have some other ?
> ...


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I really Like 0x1e but there are some bugs.

Audio Drop out bug:

If I pause a show and have a reasonable amount of it buffered, eg. 30 minutes and then I Fast Forward all the way to the current time, when the unit goes back into play mode it starts to drop out the Audio. It does not happen all the time but out of 4 tries it did it 3 times. The only way to stop the drop out is to pause the show again for a few seconds and then hit Play.

771 Bug happens 3 times more often.
Going to Mpeg4 channels is now a hit or miss proposal. I have to Jog back and forth between channels to get the unit to find the signal.

Wierd Resolution problems with Menu's when changing Channels:
This is fairly new problem, it started on this update. I sometimes see the Menu go into what must be 480i or something even lower because just the Top banner takes up 3/4 of my screen. It goes away after a few seconds so it is not a major problem.


The Good News is that:

30Sec Skip is fantastic.
Lip Sync issues with 0x1be seem to be mostly gone.
CC option is now usable.
The Menu Nav is faster and better.
The Signal setup Menu now responds quickly.
I like the new To Do list
The Guide looks a bit better


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

greencat said:


> narrod said:
> 
> 
> > Things have charged. Search the net for naked DSL or dry loop dsl. They don't advertise this but it is available.
> ...


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

narrod said:


> Anyone else experiencing picture freeze during playback since the upgrade? I never had it before but do now.


I am having those same issues Narrod, plus lots of 771 issues..


----------



## BBBoT (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had 2 HR-20-100's since December. I never had this problem before the new release, but now sometimes when I go to watch TV the screen is blank but the audio plays. If I switch to the other DVR, and then back the picture is back, and if I rewind the pictures fine. It seems to be something about the HDMI handshake is different than it was before.
I'm using a monoprice HDMI switch which then goes to my Yamaha HTR-6090 receiver, and then to the TV - a Westy 37" LCD.
I leave the DVR's on 24/7, just turn the A/V receiver on and off.
I haven't noticed this problem yet just switching the HDMI input, only when I have the A/V receiver off and turn it on. When I go to the other DVR that video is fine, and when I go back to the first that one is fine again.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have a couple of "interesting" problems with this new software release:

1) Have shows in the "To Do" list that were not recorded for some reason. They show as "program no longer available" when I watched the shows on other sets and only had them in the queue to make sure I saw them. Have tried to delete these items from "To Do" list, but no go. Ideas? 

2) In the "Prioritizer" had an interesting bug show up as well. Have 42 shows listed in it, but numbers 23-33 were all showing as #23, that is it went from 23 to 34 with the items in between all numbered 23. The shows that were numbered 23 (all eleven of them) were skipped for recording (which is why I looked at the "Prioritizer"), but items 1-22 and 34-42 all did just fine. Is that weird enough? Only way I could find to fix it was to delete ALL of the #23s and re-add them, one at a time. Deleting one or two of the entries was of no use, so deleted and added back all eleven.

3) When pausing and then returning, system hangs when I use the skip (avoiding the commercials) o FF, the system goes "non-responsive." Same if I try to watch a show that is currently being recorded from the beginning, skip or FF is the curse of death and powering off unit is only remedy I can find.

4) Have several shows that are on the "Showcases" that are very old and there is no way to delete them. Their expiration dates are way past, but they are still there. Seems to be a bug that was ignored in the latest release.

Called D*, but they were useless on this NR, any ideas / recommendations welcomed.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

I have 3 HR20-100's - all have worked reasonably well (some occasional reboots required but nothing drastic) until recently. However since the latest update at least two of them have been very problematic.

The HR20 in the bedroom has done the following in the last week. Missed multiple scheduled recordings - some were set online so I ignored them at first - both others were set from the HR20. In history they are either completely missing or show as cancelled. This HR20 also became unrepsonsive to remote and required a hard reset (missed recordings happened before and after this reset). A couple of days later I noticed that there was no video display on any of the HD channels (guide etc was still there). This HR20 is currently connected to an SD TV - so I doubled checked and output was set to 480i and native was off. Another reset was required to solve this issue.

A second HR20 in the family room also became totally unresponsive to the remote requiring a hard reset and has missed scheduled recordings since the update.

We haven't really used the third HR20 since the upadte - so can't comment if it OK or having problems as well.

For now I am back in 'distrust mode' with my HR20's and am making sure important recordings are also scheduled on my HR10.


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

I have had no problems with my HR20-100 since I got it until now after update to 0x1EA. The night before last I watched several shows (live and recorded) with no problems. I shut down my system and went to bed. Last night after dinner I tried to turn on the system and the HR20-100 would not wake up. It would not respond with my Harmony control or my D* control or the front panel button. Finally I unpluged the unit and let it set for 5 min. I pluged it back in and after 5 min it began to reboot. It was OK for the balance of the evening. I hope it will be OK when I get home tonight. Has anyone else had this problem since updating?


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

msuspartan said:


> I have had no problems with my HR20-100 since I got it until now after update to 0x1EA. The night before last I watched several shows (live and recorded) with no problems. I shut down my system and went to bed. Last night after dinner I tried to turn on the system and the HR20-100 would not wake up. It would not respond with my Harmony control or my D* control or the front panel button. Finally I unpluged the unit and let it set for 5 min. I pluged it back in and after 5 min it began to reboot. It was OK for the balance of the evening. I hope it will be OK when I get home tonight. Has anyone else had this problem since updating?


Yes see my post above - two out my three HR20-100's have become unresponsive to the remote (DIRECTV and Harmony) and required resets after the update (along with other issues).


----------



## danor (Aug 22, 2007)

msuspartan said:


> I have had no problems with my HR20-100 since I got it until now after update to 0x1EA. The night before last I watched several shows (live and recorded) with no problems. I shut down my system and went to bed. Last night after dinner I tried to turn on the system and the HR20-100 would not wake up. It would not respond with my Harmony control or my D* control or the front panel button. Finally I unpluged the unit and let it set for 5 min. I pluged it back in and after 5 min it began to reboot. It was OK for the balance of the evening. I hope it will be OK when I get home tonight. Has anyone else had this problem since updating?


Yes, but mine went down for the long sleep and I had to replace it.
I was sent a 20-700 which lasted less than a week due to a plague of a/v issues.

Now back to another 20-100 and so far so good (hey, it's been almost 24 hrs and everything is still working fine) :grin:

*Looking for a 2x4 to bang head with* 

.


----------



## LupoButcher (Sep 10, 2007)

msuspartan said:


> I shut down my system and went to bed. Last night after dinner I tried to turn on the system and the HR20-100 would not wake up. It would not respond with my Harmony control or my D* control or the front panel button. Finally I unpluged the unit and let it set for 5 min. I pluged it back in and after 5 min it began to reboot. It was OK for the balance of the evening. I hope it will be OK when I get home tonight. Has anyone else had this problem since updating?


I have always had problems when I "shutdown" my system, regardless of the firmware version. I decided to just never shut it off. It has been running like that since about August of last year and I have had to reboot it only 3 or 4 times.

I guess I think more along the lines of "If my arm hurts when I do 'this'... don't do 'this' anymore.


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I got my update last weekend. I was especially glad to see the improvement in turining on CC. Now it's only one or two button presses. 
Thanks for fixing this DTV!


----------



## sfmartin (Aug 22, 2006)

I've also had the problem of audio mute after fast forwarding. Backspace cures it. "till the next time.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

My upgrade is giving me some issues as well. Mostly the screen freezing for a few seconds. picture is frozen but audio is still there. 

How are you guys doing a reset? By the menu? The red button? I do not want to lose my settings, but I would like to try something to help this problem I am having.


----------



## pmezzo (Sep 29, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> I really Like 0x1e but there are some bugs.
> 
> Audio Drop out bug:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

I got the update last week. Two new problems have popped up.
1) I am now getting the dreaded audio sync issues. Never had it before and thought I was lucky. The good news is that usually changing the channel back and forth fixes it. Still, this is definitely a new issue.
2) I changed to 30SKIP and now the first half second after a skip almost always shows some compression noise (green blocks). Maybe that is just until it gets to the next i-frame. Not a big deal, but didn't see it on Tivo or with 30SLIP. (BTW - I like it that 30SKIP does not show the time bar. I always try to clear that quickly).

Pauley


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

For the third time, since the update on 1-25, It has been totally locked up requiring RBR. Never has done this before. They broke something.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Having very reproducible issue with pausing, then catching back up and having 1-3 seconds of good audio then 1 second drop then 1-3 seconds of audio and then 1 second drop. The only fix is to change channels.. Irrritating the tar outta me and the wife.


----------



## Seabow (Dec 26, 2006)

I've never had any problems with my HR20 until now. I am getting the 771 error message on the mpeg4 channels only and only on one tuner. The problem occurs on the other tuner if I switch the BBCs. So I called Directv and they are sending me two BBCs. Hopefully, that will solve the problem. I don't know if the new release is the cause of the problem.


----------



## hays33d (Feb 6, 2008)

narrod said:


> Anyone else experiencing picture freeze during playback since the upgrade? I never had it before but do now.


I have the EA update. Since I have had the playback freeze problem.

To be specific, my freezing results in having to restart the playback and fast forward to where I was. It is then very likely to freeze again within a few minutes. If I go to another recording, it is likely it won't play at all.

The only way I've found to fix this issue is to reset the box. However it comes back. I am averaging a reset once a day now.

Has anyone found a workaround for this issue that does not require resetting the box?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have noticed a few more audio glitches like described above when you FF right to the end of the buffer. Usually a pause and play will fix them. I can't be too hard on DirecTV for this particular item because every DVR I have had has had a variation of this occaisionally, but it is irritating.


----------



## Nole95 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm very confused by all this DoD stuff.

I have a DirecTV HR20 in my family room. 

I have a Linksys wireless router running in my office that is about 50+ feet away, which is too long to run another cable from due to how my house is. 

What options do I have to get my receiver set up for DoD? 

Any help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Nole95 said:


> I'm very confused by all this DoD stuff.
> 
> I have a DirecTV HR20 in my family room.
> 
> ...


You just need a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection not USB. The Linksys WGA54G game adapter works great. A few of us here use that one.


----------



## Nole95 (Jan 15, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> You just need a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection not USB. The Linksys WGA54G game adapter works great. A few of us here use that one.


How exactly does it work?

Am I correct that I would set it up next to my receiver, plug the ethernet cable from the adapter to the receiver and the adapter then picks up my wireless connection. Is it as simple as that?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Nole95 said:


> How exactly does it work?
> 
> Am I correct that I would set it up next to my receiver, plug the ethernet cable from the adapter to the receiver and the adapter then picks up my wireless connection. Is it as simple as that?


You first need to connect it to a ethernet connection on a PC and set it up to work with your router. Once you do that remove it from the PC and connect it to the HR20/HR21 and then run the network setup in the HR20/HR21 menu and you should be good to go.

The link below should help.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Add me to the list with a HR20-100 that would not wake up this morning until I unplugged it. Then after plugging it back in it took a while for it to finally start booting up. Then this afternoon when I got home all of the MPEG4 HD channels were dead. I RBR'ed and they came back up. 
I just wanted to post because I know the DTV guys look at this forum.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Got a call last night and the CID popped up on screen fine. About 2 minutes later (while still on the phone) another CID popped up on screen but no other call was coming in. The CID info listed was just a bunch of random letters and characters. I hit the OK button to remove it from the screen but then another one popped up. They began to pop up faster than I could remove them so I disabled notifications. After my wife got off the phone, I tried to run a system test and the phone failed. I went into the CID menu and the log was full of these strange entries (see attached). They were being written to the log about 10 per minute. The HR20 was running slow. It was still doing it this morning so I did a menu restart and now the messages have appeared to stop and the HR20 is back at normal speed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You were probably getting a software download!!! LOL!!!


----------



## willie_tee (Jan 26, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Having very reproducible issue with pausing, then catching back up and having 1-3 seconds of good audio then 1 second drop then 1-3 seconds of audio and then 1 second drop. The only fix is to change channels.. Irrritating the tar outta me and the wife.


I'm also having this issue. Well, both actually: Audio drop-outs and an irritated wife


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

willie_tee said:


> I'm also having this issue. Well, both actually: Audio drop-outs and an irritated wife


Yep, mine does it too... so does my HR21


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

last night i was watching the UNC/Clemson game on one of the fox sports HD feeds in the 63x range. can't remember exactly which one. at the end of the game, i switched the tv off, but left the receiver on that channel. i assume the feed went away at some point after the game.

later in the evening (about 3 hours later), when i switched the TV on, the channel was paused ( i didn't pause it ), and there was a "searching for authorized content" message on the screen. the receiver seemed unresponsive to remote commands. nothing worked ... play, pause, menu, info. i got up to go do a RBR, and i noticed the power light flickered (like it does when it gets a remote cmd), and sure enough, the receiver responded to the last key i had pressed on the remote (info). said the show was the bourne ultimatum. i thought that sounded like a strange program to be on a fox sports HD channel.

i tried the remote again, but it was still basically unresponsive. the receiver would not recognize a remote cmd or a front panel button press (indicated by power light flash) except every 15-20 seconds. then it would take about 5-10 seconds to actually do what the cmd was. in geekspeak ... the processor was still running code, but some routine was stuck in an infinite loop chewing up processor cycles.

i changed the channel ... thinking it might be something to do with the feed going away. that didn't seem to work. so i thought the other tuner might still be on the non-feed channel. so i started recording a different channel, then tried changing the channel so the other tuner would change. the receiver would get the cmd (flashing power light, number changed on screen), but the channel never actually changed. black screen, no audio. i tried it several times.

all this was very painful ... considering it would take about 30 seconds for each key press to register. but i couldn't get it to "fix itself" without reseting the receiver. i was able to do a menu reset ... though it took a long time to get there. it seemed to me to take much longer for the receiver to finish its startup and get to live tv than usual. but after it came back up, it seemed to be functioning normally.


----------

